
Show HN: Newco-legacy, open sourcing a failed startup - blaze33
https://github.com/blaze33/newco-legacy
======
blaze33
Back in 2012-2013 I worked on a startup project called NewCo, as in the New
Company. The idea was to offer a place where consumers would exchange
information about the products they used and loved thus empowering you to make
better and faster buying decisions.

We never did any money, except like 30€ through affiliate programs, that's why
we failed. Also because of strong disagreements between the co-founders ;)

Long story short, the original website is still running at: [http://newco-
prod.herokuapp.com/](http://newco-prod.herokuapp.com/) and I wanted to replace
a feedback form that no longer worked by some comment about the startup story.
Problem: I could no longer run the website locally and my code push were
rejected by heroku. Two days of rabbitholing later I managed to rebuild and
deploy the app and decided to opensource it:
[https://github.com/blaze33/newco-legacy](https://github.com/blaze33/newco-
legacy)

We always hear a lot of success stories and I thought it might be of some
interest to HNers to show you the work of a failed startup. I left some advice
to future entrepreneurs in the README.

The stack is old: Python 2.7, Django 1.4, Heroku cedar-14 (upgraded from
cedar-10 this week-end), redis, postgresql, celery.

Feel free to share your thoughts, but be warned this is a messy codebase, we
were young and unexperienced ;)

I should be online this evening if you have any questions.

